
Show HN: Detect seizure inducing images using Tensor Flow - asasidh
https://github.com/asasidh/Seizure-Detection-Tensor-Flow
======
asasidh
The recent involving Journalist Kurt Eichenwald has shown how social media
could potentially be used as a terror weapon to inflict immediate physical
pain and suffering to unsuspecting victims. By retraining an Inception v3
model you can automatically detect images causing strobe behavior and block
them in sites that rely on user generated content like social media.

